# Thinning Cabinet Coat Paint



## prodrawercom (Mar 23, 2013)

Have never used spray before due to all the attending problems like overspray. I understand that HVLP is changing all that. But-- the paint I'm using is Cabinet Coat and the manufacturer states that the product must not be thinned. I see lots of posts bragging about the results of thinning and spraying it. So I just have to wonder why the manufacturer doesn't want it thinned. Any thoughts?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What are you spraying it with HVLP or airless. In your post you seem to be leaning toward HVLP. You must be aware there are several types of HVLP the low end think paint Zoom from TV or the cheap Graco units at Lowes these units run around $150 then you go up to top of the line 5 or 6 stage units that run thousands of $$. With the cheap ones you get a little cup whice you fill with your paint then time how long it for the paint to run out of the cup. Then you keep thinning till the time meets their specs. With the high $$ ones you don't have to thin. I bought a cheap one to use for doors and trim. Using SW pro classic paint the doors came out looking like crap. When I asked my SW rep what happened he said because I had thinned the paint so much It had lost it's self leveling and other properties that made it a good paint. Also because of the thinning the air from the HVLP dried the paint to quick. Went back over with an airless and doors were fine. Hope this answers your question


----------



## prodrawercom (Mar 23, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> What are you spraying it with HVLP or airless...


I didn't realize there was a difference between airless and HVLP. The sprayer I'm considering is the Earlex HV5500 which gets great reviews all over the place. I realize that doesn't mean that it will do what I want it to do. Life's full of risks. So, assuming that this particular sprayer is capable of giving me a nice job-- I still need to know whether it's okay to thin, at least a little bit. I've sent a request for info the manufacturer of the paint. Those requests usually don't do much good. I'll probably get a computerized answer that doesn't even address my question.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a huge difference between airless and HVLP As there are huge difference between HVLP units. I have never used the one you referred to but it looks almost identical to my Graco 3900 paint station. It says it comes with a viscosity cup whice means most likely it will need thinning. To give you something to compare with my cup must empty in less than 90 seconds. This is the unit I had trouble using on doors. I believe a small amount of thinning is ok and won't hurt anything. But again if this IS like mine we are not talking about a little thinning. Not trying to talk you out of it just hate to see you spend your money on something that may not do what you expect it to do. By the way airless can spray latex without thinning it.


----------



## prodrawercom (Mar 23, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> ... just hate to see you spend your money on something that may not do what you expect it to do.


I'd rather hear bad news about my decision before the fact, than after. I won't order it until I can confirm that it will work with Cabinet Coat. And I'll research to learn the difference between airless and HVLP. For what it's worth-- the reviews that I've seen have mentioned that most "econo" HVLP units are junk, that the Earlex is an exception. Of course, anyone can say anything.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Earlex is a good brand but I really don't know about that model.
Let me make this suggestion go to our sister forum Paint Talk and use the search engine. You won't be able to ask questions, but you may find some helpful info on cabinet coat and HVLP sprayers


----------

